# Help



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay guys give me some advice. I am a good shot. Won the state championship last year and really enjoy shooting but I want to take it to the next level. How do I better my shot? I shoot a wrist release and like it. Ive tried back tension and a carter backstrap and prefer the bt over the backstrap. What do i need to do to be the best I can be? Im not real patient. I like to practice but blank bailing drives me nuts and I selfconciously find my self aiming. I appreciate any and all ideas. Thanks


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

The truth hurts sometimes.......but here it goes.










































Find a good good coach. Start with the NFAA, they can direct you to a very qualified coach. Your already a state champ, your very much past internet coaching. My wife foudn a good coach....me. Now she's the NFAA FBHFS National Champ 2009. find a great coach.


----------

